# Disable LAn from Startup



## Ron (Dec 28, 2008)

Guys,
  I want to disable the Network Adapter (LAN) from starting up in my PC. A due to this adapter my pc takes lil more to boot completely. I know we can disable by Right Click>Disable. However I don’t want to use this option.
  I want to disable It using “services.msc”. Moreover I want to declare its statup type i.e Manual.
   *img291.imageshack.us/img291/4127/77796417jv6.png
*img291.imageshack.us/img291/77796417jv6.png/1/w247.png


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 28, 2008)

Try fiddling with these services:

DHCP
Telephony
Remote Access Connection Manager
Network Connections

Set the startup type to manual for each one of them and reboot.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 28, 2008)

start -->> run -->> type *devmgmt.msc* -->> ok

Device manager page will open, here disable Network adapter. It will kill it until you enable it manually.

There are few tools also to disable LAN from startup.. I think cCleaner have such option.


----------



## pratik03 (Dec 28, 2008)

To reduce boot time you must disable it from bios.
It is generally located into advance --> startup device configuration


----------



## Ron (Dec 28, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Try fiddling with these services:
> 
> DHCP
> Telephony
> ...



thnks dude.i will try all these options..



ravi_9793 said:


> start -->> run -->> type *devmgmt.msc* -->> ok
> 
> Device manager page will open, here disable Network adapter. It will kill it until you enable it manually.
> 
> There are few tools also to disable LAN from startup.. I think cCleaner have such option.



Dude using the above option wil disable LAN permananently..
hmmm....Let me download Ccleaner for it...



pratik03 said:


> To reduce boot time you must disable it from bios.
> It is generally located into advance --> startup device configuration



buddy using this option wil disabe the LAn permananently.I wan to make the manual starting of the LAn...


----------



## contactram (Dec 29, 2008)

i dont know if this will benefit u, i use devcon to disable my nic
put the command in a batch file and u can enable/disable with a single click
once u disable it stays disabled till u enable it
eg "devcon disable *DEV_27DC*"
google devcon for the small download


----------



## Ron (Dec 29, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Try fiddling with these services:
> 
> DHCP
> Telephony
> ...



dude didnt work


----------

